# White Thread-like things floating in my plum wine



## Sashie (Apr 19, 2011)

I bottled my shiro plum wine approximately four weeks ago. The wine was clear and tasted great. today I noticed that two of the bottles have white thread- like (I do not want to use the word worm) things floating in them. 

Anyone have any experience with this? Do I have to throw out? Or is there a way to salvage? any ideas would be very appreciated.
thank you


----------



## Sashie (Apr 19, 2011)

To be clear, not floating on top but in the wine.


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2011)

how about a pic?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 19, 2011)

Rob has a problem like this with some of his wine he added hot inverted sugar to. It tastes fine but has thread like white streams in the bottles. Our best guess was that the hot sugar blended with the pectin in the wine causing this appearance.

Still not positive about the cause. Just FYI


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I alway got white floaties in plum until I started cleaning the wax off skins before I made wine. soda ash works.


----------



## Sashie (Apr 19, 2011)

Having trouble getting a good shot but will keep trying.

Steve, what you have described sounds right. It seems like tiny particles at first that start to gel together to form the "worm". It also seems that it's effecting more than two bottles. I just did some reading and it seems like it might be Pectic haze. (???)


----------



## Sashie (Apr 19, 2011)

We grow our own plums so it's not wax. Maybe I didn't add enough Pectin Enzyme.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Plums have natural wax on skins. I don't buy fruit either. At least not for wine, it would cost to much


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 19, 2011)

Rob did 2 batches. 1 he added inverted sugar that he boiled while the other he added nothing. Then bottled.

The one he added sugar all have this stuff and it is in equal amounts. The other identical only no sugar is fine.

He did not add pectic enzyme up front. If I can find his photo I'll link it for you. I'll tell him about this thread and see if he can add any more insight.

Below is his thread about what sounds like what you have.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13004&highlight=brianna

Either way his he says tastes fine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Not to change the direction of thought here but could it be refermentation. If you shake up the bottle do you get a pfffft? The bottle that Steve licked you to looks a lot like on I had this weekend that was a year old and it was refermenting. Thank God it was in a cooler and not out in the open to warm up.

ps. I'll get even with the person that gave that to me!


----------



## rob (Apr 19, 2011)

I have convinced myself that mine has refermented, I had one bottle pop the cork, and when I opened it was like opening a bottle of champagne, lots of fizz, I did sorbate and read now that sorbate has a very short life, however Steve also brings up a good point, I would say it is one of these two, open a bottle like Dan says and shake it up


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

rob said:


> I have convinced myself that mine has refermented, I had one bottle pop the cork, and when I opened it was like opening a bottle of champagne, lots of fizz, I did sorbate and read now that sorbate has a very short life, however Steve also brings up a good point, I would say it is one of these two, open a bottle like Dan says and shake it up



Rob not only did the one this weekend look like that but so did that Apple of mine that blew last month. Funny thing is only one out of 35 bottles of the Apple refermented. Wade explained that it was probably just one little yeasted that escaped everything. I think someone pricked a hole in the filter hoping for babies.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, sounds like refermentation to me also. pop a bottle and see if its slightly fizzy at all! If so pop all the corks and let it finish again. Funny thing is that the only time I had refermentation in the bottle by accident was with a Plum wine also. I wonder if there is something about plums tat fights sorbate or something!


----------



## rob (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you know that most commerial wineries do not sorbate, they use absolute filters


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep. I plan on getting one but they are pricey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sashie (Apr 19, 2011)

I did not add sorbate but I did cold stabilize


----------



## Sashie (Apr 19, 2011)

Rob - do you mean shake the bottle first and then open? 

as you can see in the photo, there are some tiny bubbles but also thread like


----------



## Sashie (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is another photo


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2011)

You didnt add sorbate???????? Its fermentation for sure!!! YOU HAVE TO ADD SORBATE! Unless you sterile filter a wine you have to add sorbate. Cod stabilization just puts the yeast into hibernation!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I can hear the bottles ticking away.....


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 19, 2011)

wasn't there a thread like this where it looked like ramen noodles in the carboy?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2011)

That was an infection, this came on way to quick and is whispey which depicts fermentation.


----------



## rob (Apr 19, 2011)

open, put your thumb over it and sake, if it builds up preasure, it refermented


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> You didnt add sorbate???????? Its fermentation for sure!!! YOU HAVE TO ADD SORBATE! Unless you sterile filter a wine you have to add sorbate. Cod stabilization just puts the yeast into hibernation!


Glad you said that and not me. I had a guy at BT that worked at a winery tell me cold crashing(stabilizing) works just fine. I decided not to argue but felt bad people believed him and would probably get some bottle bombs because of it.
I seldom sorbate but I wait a long time to bottle and ferment dry without back sweeten


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2011)

IMO that is risky also without sterile filtering. Most yeast will die after starving for some time but some yeast can live in on dormancy.


----------



## Sashie (Apr 20, 2011)

Very funny running wolf.

This is my first attempt at making wine and made the mistake of not understanding and getting more info on "stabilize your wine'. (would it kill them to say add sorbate?????)

I only have nine dessert bottles. so now I have to open and empty the bottles, pour wine in glass carboy (or plastic bucket) add sorbate 1/4 teaspoon to my one gallon. Does that sound right? how long before i can bottle?

I appreciate your help


----------



## bob1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorbate is 1/2 tsp per gal, make sure you add metabisulphite at same time , 1/4 tsp per 5 gal or it will cloud up.


----------



## Sashie (Apr 20, 2011)

so plum wine goes back into carboy. How long before I can bottle?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 20, 2011)

Typically after the wine has cleared (4-6 weeks). Rack off of sediment and age. Fruit wines and whites about 5-6 months. Reds a year.

Once you back sweeten you should wait about a week before bottling to ensure fermentation doesn't start again. Use correct amount of sulfite and sorbate.


----------



## Sashie (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information. After carefully measuring the sorbate and sulfite, can I add them together in one cup of wine, mix and then add to carboy? Or do they need to be added separately? 

I don't plan on adding any more sugar. Just to be sure of the word "back-sweeten" ....does that mean adding additional sugar just before bottling? I added sugar at the beginning of the process, the taste is very nice.


----------



## Sashie (Apr 20, 2011)

I plan on transferring plum wine to glass carboy but have another question...if the wine is actually fermenting now, should I wait until it is finished and then add the sorbate (with kmeta)? And if so, should I just add kmeta when I transfer the wine? thanks,,,,once again


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 20, 2011)

Do not add either until it's thru fermenting. Rack off of lees and add 1/4 teaspoon sulfite per 5 gallons. Add fining agent if u like. Let it clear. 

Then rack again and you could add sorbate at this time with a pinch of sulfite and allow wine to age. Afterwards backsweeten, wait a week and bottle. 

Patience and you will be very happy


----------



## Flem (Apr 20, 2011)

Back sweetening is adding some type of sweetener after fermentation is complete and after adding sorbate. Sugar added in the beginning gets converted to alcohol through the fermentation process.


----------



## Sashie (Apr 20, 2011)

thank you
...ok back in carboy, but as I thought need to top up a bit. I think I would like to try marbles but need to purchase them. Can I wait a few days before topping up? what's the absolute longest time before topping? It is a one gallon and needs topping up an inch at the neck.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 20, 2011)

If it is sulfited you would be okay maybe up to a week if kept cool. Bacteria are relentless and will try to gain a foothold. I would try to top that off as soon as you can.

I have been looking for glass pieces we could gently lower into a carboy in a mesh bag instead of marbles but no avail.

If using marbles sanitize well first and do not drop them in. Put into a mesh bag or clean stocking and lower in.

Begin saving some glass jars and magnum bottles. These can be used to hold odd amounts of wine to aleviate the headspace problem.


----------



## Sashie (Apr 21, 2011)

and stupid question.. can you leave mesh bag or stocking in?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Sashie said:


> and stupid question.. can you leave mesh bag or stocking in?



yes you can but sanitize the bag first


----------

